# Anubias varieties



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has a photo of a mature A. 'nana' growing next to a mature A. 'coffeefolia'?

I've been thinking of growing a coffeefolia behind a group of nana as a background plant since it's _supposed_ to get larger, but I can't find any comparison pics of these two species?

Thanks!

David


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is a link to Anubias barteri 'coffefolia'

http://image60.webshots.com/660/1/93/81/2825193810046470070hCQMmP_ph.jpg

Here is a link to Anubias barteri 'nana'
http://www3.telus.net/fredchen/Images/anubias_nana.jpg

You will be able to see the difference.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks both of you for the links. But, XXUvM9iN, I get transferred to a site with a cure for a problem I don't have when I click on your link. :lol:


David


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi the 'coffeefolia' variety is definitely larger but not always taller depending on the growth.. For a neat look you can put 'coffeefolia' on some driftwood (for some height) behind the 'nanas'. This is what I do.


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks, fishfan. That's a good idea! I think I'll try that.


David


----------

